# Tool Post Grinder on AXA QCTP



## 8ntsane (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Guys

Here is a few pics of a Foredom grinder on a AXA tool post.
The hand piece is 1 inch OD, nice and small, takes 1/4 cutters.
I use this grinder for porting heads mostly, but its small size is handy on the lathe.





I used a boring bar holder, they are cheap, and all it took was a quick boring job to bring the ID to 1-inch. Then used a slitting saw to the block, and drill and tap it for a pinch bolt on the bottom.

The Foredom hand piece is a cable driven unit. I like these because they dont need a noisy air compresser to run. At 1-inch OD body, they fit in tight spots. Most electric grinders have plastic housings, that makes it a challenge to mount to a lathe. I use mine for a variety of grinding jobs, from general use to regrinding chuck jaws.

I do have air grinders that I have adapted to the lathe, but hey, given the choice to listen to the air compresser run, or not. This grinder is first choice.




[












Thanks for looking

Paul


----------

